# Lavish Livingroom Paint Job !



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

Here is a job I just completed . Lots of box work as well as some deep base complimenting colors on the columns , fireplace and built in wall unit .


----------



## crazyson2001 (Jan 3, 2010)

I've never seen boxes like those on the walls. Did you add those or is it a common item in your neck of the woods? Nice work.


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

crazyson2001 said:


> I've never seen boxes like those on the walls. Did you add those or is it a common item in your neck of the woods? Nice work.



The box work is quite common in the nicer neighborhoods in my area . But I didn't install it , I did however have to nail a lot of it back into place and caulk in some very big gaps before painting it , As the carpenter who did the job originally did a very poor job with his finish work ! I wont even mention the nail holes ... Oooops I guess I just did


----------



## billy the kid (Jan 22, 2011)

thanks for sharing,very uniuqe.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Surprised they didnt have you paint the speaker grills.


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

jack pauhl said:


> Surprised they didnt have you paint the speaker grills.



Paint the speakers ? I can't imagine that would look good :blink:


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

How much blue tape did you guys use???? ..............


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

jack pauhl said:


> Surprised they didnt have you paint the speaker grills.


 

i agree 100% ...............when you look at that pic one of the first thing you see is speaker covers lol ..........look again and youll see art work right below them


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

Ole34 said:


> How much blue tape did you guys use???? ..............


Tape ? All those lines are free hand ! The only place I use tape is on the floor .



Ole34 said:


> i agree 100% ...............when you look at that pic one of the first thing you see is speaker covers lol ..........look again and youll see art work right below them


Some things just look better unpainted . Heat/AC registers , switch & plug plates and speaker grills . Besides the paint would collect in those grill holes if applied too heavily !


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

Bobbo said:


> Tape ? All those lines are free hand ! The only place I use tape is on the floor .
> 
> 
> 
> Some things just look better unpainted . Heat/AC registers , switch & plug plates and speaker grills . Besides the paint would collect in those grill holes if applied too heavily !


 
:thumbsup: on the free hand ................i hear ya on the covers and vents but sometimes they look better painted, all depends on the room and set up and if you dry brush them the wholes wont fill............


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Sometimes I will hvlp the grills since even when the holes are not filled, you can see when the inside of the holes are not e same. Hvlp makes it look the same from any angle.

Nice work on the room!


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

Ole34 said:


> :thumbsup: on the free hand ................i hear ya on the covers and vents but sometimes they look better painted, all depends on the room and set up and if you dry brush them the wholes wont fill............


I've always liked them white as well. Finished a project not long ago and all outlet covers, vents, switch plates etc... we painted in with the wall. Not a fan of that look. JMO

Nice work Bobbo, those boxes are really big, they almost make the room feel more closed in then it probably is judging from the pictures.


----------

